# Nurenberg Insurance



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new here so apologies if this has already been answered, but I can't find anything so thought I'd create a new thread...

I am taking my GT-R to Germany next weekend to experience a lap of the Nuremberg. I don't think my standard Elephant insurance policy covers track days (or the Nuremberg) so I'm looking for a policy for the day...

Any idea of where I can get one and how much I should expect to pay?

Thanks,
Ricki


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Sorry - misspelt Nure(m)berg in thread title!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

you visiting the War trial musems? worried it'll get vandalised 






You mean Nurburgring dude

unless you are going for the weekend, i wouldn't bother with insurance, just take it easy and don't try to lap quickly

if you can't trust yourslef, then get cover


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Have yet to find a policy that will cover Nurburgring.

Even my one from Competition Car Insurance that covers 5 European track days specifically excludes the Ring.

Most road policies also have a specific exclusion (even though it is a public toll road).

First time, just take it real easy, you're not out to set any records!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

There are companies out there that will cover the "Ring" but not on an open tourist day. If you choose to drive round the Ring then you will be uninsured whereas all the germans will be insured. This doesnt seem to bother the owners of the Ring but it may bother you if the worst happens and you knock a biker off. Where do you think they will start looking for compensation ???

A private closed to the public day at the Ring can be booked and insurance for a day like this is around £570 for a £50k car. This insurance works exactly the same as trackday insurance so your car is covered and will be repaired. The excess is usually 10% the value of the car ( £5k in this case ).

So basically it boils down to whether you want to risk it or not ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Try the insurance section of this forum


----------



## mugearsuk (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. I am thinking about just taking it really easy, as it's true... I'm not out to set any records and I've only had the car a few months so not totally used to the handling yet!

I did get a quote... good estimate on the £570 (quote £585) for the full day, but this does not cover open tourist events...

It would obviously just be nice to say I've done a lap, even IF it takes me 25 minutes :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm out there from the 23rd if your still ou there then, as above take it easy, stick to the right and indicate and always check your mirrors.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

mugearsuk said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. I am thinking about just taking it really easy, as it's true... I'm not out to set any records and I've only had the car a few months so not totally used to the handling yet!
> 
> I did get a quote... good estimate on the £570 (quote £585) for the full day, but this does not cover open tourist events...
> 
> It would obviously just be nice to say I've done a lap, even IF it takes me 25 minutes :thumbsup:


I did 12.35 in a BMW 530d Estate as my first lap!!! Been back in a tuned Megane R26 (as I wont risk pranging the GTR) and got down to around 10.15 mins after around a dozen laps - if you are faster than that then you are trying too hard for a newbie!

Seriously the circuit is like no other, so really take it easy especially so if misty or wet and don't try to keep up with the GT3's as most have done hundreds of laps!

D


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Should have got insurance with Keith Michaels! £60 covered me for the day on the 'ring! So some insurers do it.


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats right we can do it:thumbsup:

Jeremy.

D/Line 0208 329 1157


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Keith Michaels said:


> Thats right we can do it:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremy.
> 
> D/Line 0208 329 1157


On a Tourist Day?

Jo


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Keith Michaels said:


> Thats right we can do it:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeremy.
> 
> D/Line 0208 329 1157


Will gve you a call mate


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

GTR_chris said:


> I'm out there from the 23rd if your still ou there then, as above take it easy, stick to the right and indicate and always check your mirrors.


Yo Chris, why not come over early and drop by Spa on the 18th? I will at the Ring on the 20th & 21st as well


----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Yo Chris, why not come over early and drop by Spa on the 18th? I will at the Ring on the 20th & 21st as well


Or you could just extend your trip a bit, we have cheap lodgings as we have rented a guest house with garage facilities.

so your not going to the rolling road day then at TRL?

Keep safe buddy, need to sort the meets again now the days are getting better:thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

GTR_chris said:


> Or you could just extend your trip a bit, we have cheap lodgings as we have rented a guest house with garage facilities.
> 
> so your not going to the rolling road day then at TRL?
> 
> ...


Yeah I am going to the TRL day, just not putting my car on the rollers, I will chat to you then if not before about the trip


----------

